

OpenBSD 5.7 Preorders Started - fcambus
http://undeadly.org/cgi?action=article&sid=20150312203013

======
smhenderson
Placed my order today. I'll probably never use the discs but to me it's worth
it to support the project. I use OpenBSD on a few machines but on the other
hand I use OpenSSH on all my machines.

Go buy the discs, a t-shirt, a poster or simply donate, it's a great project!

[https://www.openbsdstore.com/cgi-
bin/live/ecommerce.pl?site=...](https://www.openbsdstore.com/cgi-
bin/live/ecommerce.pl?site=shop_openbsdeurope_com&state=department)

[http://www.openbsd.org/donations.html](http://www.openbsd.org/donations.html)

~~~
Ecco
That's a very kind gesture from you! This made me realize: why having some CDs
pressed, printed and shipped if most people don't plan to ever use them? Maybe
they should offer some different kind of collectible/gizmo that would be
funnier than a boring layer of polycarbonate.

~~~
tazjin
If they had USB installers instead of CDs I'd buy them and actually use them
as well.

~~~
w8rbt
Bootable OpenBSD USB sticks are simple to make. Just use a computer with a CD
drive to install OpenBSD onto a USB stick. Then you can plug the USB stick
into most any computer and boot bsd.rd to do an install. You can even copy
various versions of bsd.rd onto the USB stick, current, etc.

~~~
bch
> Bootable OpenBSD USB sticks are simple to make.

So are bootable CDs and coffee, but people still buy them.

This is a fundraiser for OpenBSD -- a bootable, branded USB stick would get
the purchaser their copy of OpenBSD, be future advertising ("Oh hey! That's a
nice Puffy USB Key you have!"), provide utility (as a general purpose USB
device) after their laptop has OpenBSD installed/updated, and be a nice little
collectable artifact too.

------
misframer
Is it still true that all of the developers on the project are volunteers?

~~~
numbsafari
Probably depends on what you mean by "volunteer". But, like many non-trivial
OSS projects, some of the team members are supported in various ways
(understanding employers, bounties, government grants, consulting gigs, etc.)
specifically for their contributions to the project.

